# Need for Speed The Run Treiber Problem



## Daniel S. (26. November 2011)

Hallo Cummiunity,
mein Freund hat ein Problem mit dem Nvidia Treiber. Er hat NFS The Run installiert und es konnte nicht gestartet werden,weil der Grafikkartentreiber zu alt war.
Wir haben dann den neusten Treiber von NVIDIA heruntergeladen und installiert. Dann lief zwar das Spiel aber hatte höchstens 1 Frame (Grafikeinstellungen: niedrig),
und hat stark geruckelt und geleggt. Dann haben wir Minecraft gestartet und dies lief ebenso unflüssig auf unter 30 Frames, mit dem vorherigen Treiber lief es 
auf 50 Frames. Wir wissen also, dass es am Treiber liegt, mit dem neuen Trieber wird aber alles ruckeliger.
Die Hardware (es ist ein Notebook):
-Intel Pentium T4400 ( 2 x 2,20 GHz)
-4 GB Ram
-GeForce GT 230M
-Windows 7
-Bildschirm: 1680 x 945
Schon mal danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Hideout (26. November 2011)

Würde eher darauf tippen das die GT 230M viel zu schwach ist um NFS The Run vernünftig auszuführen..
Hast du einen Beta Treiber installiert?
Ansonsten nochmal den Treiber mit Driver Cleaner deinstallieren und den aktuellen (nicht beta) Treiber installieren.


----------



## Daniel S. (26. November 2011)

Es lief zwar auf dem neuen Treiber, aber es waren höchstens 1 Frame, inkl Suoundleggs und der PRozessor lief durchgehend unter 100 % Auslastung
PS: Im Geräte MAnager werden 2 Grakas angezeigt:
-GeForce GT 230M
-Geforce 9100M G
Auf dem Notebooksteht aber ein Aufkleber mit GT 230M


----------



## Hideout (26. November 2011)

Naja sieh mal hier:


> Minimale Systemanforderungen:
> 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo oder gleichwertiger AMD
> Grafikkarte (NVIDIA): 512 MB RAM NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT oder besser


Du hast 2x 2.20 GHz und die GT 230M ist vielleicht ein klein wenig besser als die 9800 GT. Und das sind nur die minimalsten Anforderungen das es überhaupt läuft


----------



## Daniel S. (26. November 2011)

Wir haben aber den alten Treiber nicht deinstalliert, werden es jetzt mal versuchen.
PS: Alle spiele liefen, sogar NFS Shift 2 auf guten details
Danke für deine Antworten.
Aber wenn wir den alten deinstallieren und der neue wieder diese Probleme hat, können wir den alten nicht mehr wiederherstellen, das wär dann ja doof und
alle Spiele würden ruckeln.


----------



## Hideout (26. November 2011)

Dann kann man aber den neuen sauber deinstallieren und eine ältere Version installieren. Gibts auch auf der Nvidia Seite.

Und helfe doch gern


----------



## Nummer 5 Lebt (30. November 2011)

es ist das notebook.zuwenig kraft das teil,und von der graka brauchen wir erst garkeine leistung erwarten!bau dir nen turm dann läufts.


----------



## Exception (30. November 2011)

Notebooks brauchen in der Regel angepasste Treiber. Die holt man sich am besten von der Supportseite des.Notebookherstellers. Nur wenn die Version da extrem alt ist, würde ich einen Standardtreiber von Nvidia probieren.


----------



## Daniel S. (1. Dezember 2011)

OK, danke für eure Antworten, aber das Notebook gehört meinem Freund


----------

